# Overwhelmed- where to start???



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

G'morning everyone- 
We have just decided to switch Marley to raw. We were thinking about Natures Variety Raw patties but those will get too expensive.
A little background: He is about 3 1/2 years old and has been on high end kibble the whole time. He is a very finicky eater and is starting to get itchy. I work for a really good meat company so I can get all types of things at cost- which is great. We live in an apartment so the kitchen space is not much and the freezer space is a FLIPPIN JOKE! but I would really like to try it out. I think he would benefit tremendously from it.

I have been going through the BARF threads for the past few days and while they are all helpful, I just feel really overwhelmed and don't know where to start. I don't have a food processor (is this a necessity? I would love to get one anyway, but have been putting it off) and I don't have a scale (necessity?) 

I'm learning about RMB, MM, OM- I have sooo many questions but I don't even know where to start. I wish there was a germanshepherd.com 1-800 number I could call to ask you pro's everything!!

People give their dog a chicken leg, bone in- do you need to chop the bone up? what's the risk of the dog choking?

I'm sure there are great threads for starting raw feeding- maybe someone could point me to some?

S.O.S.!!!!
Thanks in advance for any help!
J


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

This website has been very helpful to me. The Basics


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

Try some wild salmon oil as well for his coat. Works great for my beasties. 
I use organic raw chicken drum sticks from Costco. No prep needed.
The bones are really good for them raw. 
Never had them choke on them, yet. 
Stool looks better and not as smelly.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Natures is very expensive. I have suggested vital essentials to many people. Cheaper then natures and all meat, true raw alpha diet. They have even freeze dried as well, meats from rabbit, duck, turkey, chicken,and beef, all bones, blood, hearts, lungs, tripe, just like an alpha would eat in the wild. 
My dog does amazing on it, check their website out. Or look at Abedy. Their is a lot out there premade if you want to go that way or just start off, that is IMO much better and half the price of Natures


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi do not be scare by it all, in time it will get really easy. I never use premade raw so I can not comment on it, I guess it would be more expensive. Shame you have no place for freezer. That just mean you will have to shop more often. Look for some butcher or if no one is around go to grocery store. I do have grinder but it is not necessary, it works for me since my boy do not like big pieces of kidney, and I hate to spend time to chop it. scale is helpful.
No need to chop bones.
this is what I feed about 2 lb. per day:
RMB : chicken( duck) back or necks or chicken leg or turkey wing, 
MM: heart (beef or turkey or chicken) or ground beef or some pork chops( not really often) tripe or any other meat I can get my hands on
OM: kidney, liver


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If you don't have the space, and since you can get meat at cost, you could try this product by Steve Brown, by simply adding the mix to muscle meat!
Healthy Dog Food Dinner Mixes 'It's easy. Just add our special mix to fresh beef, chicken, turkey, or lamb to make a high-protein, mineral-rich, complete and balanced meal. When mixed according to directions, See Spot Live Longer™ Homemade Dinner Mixes are formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for adults and for all life stages.'

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought a bunch of chicken 1/4s today and a beef chub, I have some beef liver in the freezer. Its not that complicated.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

You shouldn't need to grind or chop bones, they will get used to and enjoy crunching them, and is so good for their teeth and desire to chew. I have started separating raw and dry by 12 hours, is working really well for Harry and Lola. I am using BARF pattie and then add a couple of chicken necks or feet, or a turkey neck or small bit of roo tail or sheep neck etc. They chomp on the bones and I have noticed a reduction in stools and their digestion seems much better. I decided to use the pre made patties as I don't need to give the required amount per day (cause of giving kibble) so it is not too expensive at all.

wanted to add you are lucky you work for a meat company so should be able to get a great variety at a reduced price? so might be better for you to make up your own.


----------

